# 70 GTO vs 72 Lemans noob questions.



## marcello7x (Jun 17, 2009)

Well i love the 70 gto, but can't afford one, so was looking to clone a 72 lemans i found for a great deal. I was wondering if the fenders of the 72 matched the 70 gto fenders?

Done some searching and reading, but can't find an exact answer. To convert to the 70 gto i would need the endura bumper, gto hood, and spoiler? Are the fenders in fact the same???

I already know a restored lemans is more rare at this point. But i love the look of the gto, and am comfortable with driving a clone till i can get myself the real deal.

Thanks in advance, so far from just reading through a few threads this seems like a nice forum, no drama like a few others im on.


----------



## marcello7x (Jun 17, 2009)

Well after looking at more pictures i realized that the fenders are different. They have the cutout in the frount for the bumper. Is that something that can be patched with some sheet metal, welding and bondo?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The 70-72 body is the same, grill surround on the 70 is different, full chrome loop compared to cut off chrome and metal on top of the 71-72. I have a 70 Lemans Sport. I am sure the 68-70 hood will bolt on with your front end as is. Paint the bumpers body color and call it good. I am sure the endura front end and grills will fit, but only from a 70, not a 68-9.


----------



## marcello7x (Jun 17, 2009)

So cloning to a 71-72 GTO would include changing the hood and endura bumper, then minor details.

Cloning to a 70 would include hood, endura bumper, and fenders. 

My questions is can the fender gap from the 72 be filled. Here is a comparison picture for those who haven't seen them side by side.










Other than the gap, everything looks exactly the same. Can anyone confirm this


----------



## cv1970 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just remember finding a 1970 endura bumper at all never mind a good one is hard. If you do find one they are extremely expensive.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

save some more money, and buy a GTO...you already spent thousands in "questions"......don't forget the paint job after the mods $$$$$. Yuor good deal will come along......Eric


----------



## marcello7x (Jun 17, 2009)

If i cant find a decent endura locally i was going to go the fiberglass route. Also i'll be painting the car myself.


----------



## awbrown (Jun 28, 2009)

*70 clone*

So who on the forum has experience on working with the rubber 70 gto nose ?? fixing scratches and dings ?? what kind of additive do you need to add to the paint to make it flex ??


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

From what I've read about the 70 GTO, the core support may be different from the 72 LeMans too. You may be better off looking for a complete front clip. You can get most of it as reproduction. The fenders for a 71-72 GTO are extremely hard to find and very expensive when you do since they are not reproduced at this time. I don't think I would modify the original fenders on your car, as they may be more valuable to an original restorer as is.


----------



## awbrown (Jun 28, 2009)

*core support modification for 70 gto*

I just modified my 72 lemans core support to fit the 70 gto nose to it .. All you need to do it turn it upside down and cut it off at the area where the second layer of steel over laps the first from the bottom and it will be almost identical to the 70 core support.........


----------



## Jerry Minissale (Jul 5, 2018)

I am doing the same thing. I have a 72 LeMans sport. 

I bought a 70 core support. Wish I had known it could be modified as above. I think any 70 A body support will work. 

I'm getting the rest of the front end in Fiberglass. 

As a result I'm trying to sell my 72 glass one piece front end. 

Good luck with your build.


----------

